# Advice on taking car and motobike



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

My car is 21 years old, he has a rust line and bubbling on one of the seams. Will I have to sandblast the whole car for it to be accepted? 
Hubby's motorbike is slightly older and has age related surface rust, does he take it apart and take it as parts? I have read that some people have had a nightmare of a job getting their vehicles in. 
Anyone with experience of taking a car/motorbike to NZ, advice would be much appreciated.


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> My car is 21 years old, he has a rust line and bubbling on one of the seams. Will I have to sandblast the whole car for it to be accepted?
> Hubby's motorbike is slightly older and has age related surface rust, does he take it apart and take it as parts? I have read that some people have had a nightmare of a job getting their vehicles in.
> Anyone with experience of taking a car/motorbike to NZ, advice would be much appreciated.


Are these treasured vehicles?

If not - sell them and buy something when you get here.

Even if they are, you'll find there are some collectables over here you can buy. We're a member of the NZ MG Owners Club - and I continue to be amazed at the lovely old cars that are regularly brought out, polished up and used!


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> My car is 21 years old, he has a rust line and bubbling on one of the seams. Will I have to sandblast the whole car for it to be accepted?
> Hubby's motorbike is slightly older and has age related surface rust, does he take it apart and take it as parts? I have read that some people have had a nightmare of a job getting their vehicles in.
> Anyone with experience of taking a car/motorbike to NZ, advice would be much appreciated.



Just interested, what is the motorbike?


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

kiwigser said:


> Just interested, what is the motorbike?




I can only say that it isa 70's triumph. He purchased this from someone who he tried to buy from about 9 years ago. After selling 5 norton and triumphs for the move to NZ, got a phone call out of the blue about a month ago asking if he wanted to buy it and so he did!! So this bike has to go with us whether whole or in parts, whatever would be the better to get through.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

topcat83 said:


> Are these treasured vehicles?
> 
> If not - sell them and buy something when you get here.
> 
> Even if they are, you'll find there are some collectables over here you can buy. We're a member of the NZ MG Owners Club - and I continue to be amazed at the lovely old cars that are regularly brought out, polished up and used!


Hi Topcat, yes it is treasured even though I have only had it a couple of years, I have a soft spot for peugeots and this was found for me because it has electric roof and windows. I wanted a soft top but didn't want the agro of a manual roof or windows. Had a Suziki Jeep for a while, I could get the roof down and back up, but couldn't get the windows back in as they zipped in, as I am only a shortie, so needed someone else to help, which is a bit of a nusiance if it's pouring down with rain!!
We used to have an MG before we got married, but don't fancy one of those myself, I do like them, but am happy with a little car. I have had Triumph Herald, Austin Princess and Mini Countryman years ago and decided that this Roland Garros was better for me.


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> I can only say that it isa 70's triumph. He purchased this from someone who he tried to buy from about 9 years ago. After selling 5 norton and triumphs for the move to NZ, got a phone call out of the blue about a month ago asking if he wanted to buy it and so he did!! So this bike has to go with us whether whole or in parts, whatever would be the better to get through.


I assume hubby has done his homework, but if not the Triumph owners club is RAT, NZ RAT -. Also if the old man is over 40 he is eligible to join
Home page for the Ulysses Club of NZ Inc.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

kiwigser said:


> I assume hubby has done his homework, but if not the Triumph owners club is RAT, NZ RAT -. Also if the old man is over 40 he is eligible to join
> Home page for the Ulysses Club of NZ Inc.


He'll be pleased to join, as for old, he's 52 years young! lol


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

*Bikes and cars*

Your husband is obviously attached at the hip to his bike and so no argument, but just as an example I did a search on your car and got this. Its worth seaching trademe etc. to see what a replacement would cost. I was going to bring over a 1150GS Adventure, but the cost and hassle put me off. I traded it in and bought a similar one over here for the same money and it was in much better nick, no road salt!! Of course the pound was worth more then.

The big difference here is that older vehicles will usually have less mileage and not had to suffer UK winters and salt. I have a 1996 Pajero (Shogun), no rust, cost little and is a god sent at the moment trying to move all our garage stuff, down to Miranda. Its worth a thought.


PEUGEOT 206 Roland Garros 2004 - sella Online Auctions & Classifieds | New Zealand


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

kiwigser said:


> Your husband is obviously attached at the hip to his bike and so no argument, but just as an example I did a search on your car and got this. Its worth seaching trademe etc. to see what a replacement would cost. I was going to bring over a 1150GS Adventure, but the cost and hassle put me off. I traded it in and bought a similar one over here for the same money and it was in much better nick, no road salt!! Of course the pound was worth more then.
> 
> The big difference here is that older vehicles will usually have less mileage and not had to suffer UK winters and salt. I have a 1996 Pajero (Shogun), no rust, cost little and is a god sent at the moment trying to move all our garage stuff, down to Miranda. Its worth a thought.
> 
> ...


Thanks Kiwigser, mine is a 205 convertible and the 1.4 engine thinks it's a GTI! I have been told that they only made so many of these in 1990-91.

As for the bike, although it's a 70's bike, hubby has only had it a month, it's not on the road and not finished yet, could he take it as parts?


----------



## kiwigser (Mar 1, 2011)

dawnclaremaddox said:


> Thanks Kiwigser, mine is a 205 convertible and the 1.4 engine thinks it's a GTI! I have been told that they only made so many of these in 1990-91.
> 
> As for the bike, although it's a 70's bike, hubby has only had it a month, it's not on the road and not finished yet, could he take it as parts?


I cannot see a problem bringing a bike over in bits. It will need type approval or something like that, I think it was $700 in 2006. It should be not problem getting a Warrant of fitness, and they do cater for veteran machines.


----------



## dawnclaremaddox (Jan 7, 2011)

kiwigser said:


> I cannot see a problem bringing a bike over in bits. It will need type approval or something like that, I think it was $700 in 2006. It should be not problem getting a Warrant of fitness, and they do cater for veteran machines.


Thanks, that's a great help


----------

